# RAID Z Disk Replace



## Ophiuchus (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

The situation is like this:

```
NAME                     STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	tank1                    UNAVAIL      0     0     0
	  raidz1-0               UNAVAIL      0     0     0
	    5912237713692509070  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/da1
	    8176041396705295160  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/da2
	    da3                  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da4                  ONLINE       0     0     0
```

8176041396705295160 numbered drive is bad and replaced with another disk but 5912237713692509070 numbered drive is actually fine. I know that bad drives can be easily replaced with zpool replace but before doing that this pool has to be forced to accept that 5912237713692509070 numbered disk is actually working. Is there a way to do this?

Thank you in advance...


----------



## bthomson (Aug 24, 2013)

I know that under normal conditions, if a pool is exported and then imported ZFS will look for all the drives and find them even if they have moved around. In your case this may find the 5912237713692509070 drive that is no longer at /dev/da1.

You should check with another source before your try that, though; I'm not an expert and I don't want your data to be lost.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 5, 2013)

Any luck?  I know when I replaced a bad disk I just followed Oracle's docs from here: http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19253-01/819-5461/gavwn/index.html.  If I remember correctly all I did was `# zpool offline tank gpt/bad_disk` followed by `# zpool replace tank gpt/bad_disk gpt/new_disk`.  It showed that it was re-slivering for a while and once it was done the old disk disappeared.


----------

